# Brazilian Yellowhead courting question



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

So I have 3 unsexed yellowheads in which i believe are 1.2. I was thinking about taking down my 58 gallon viv in order to redo it having housed the trio in there for about 8 months, the whole time being adults, and have not had any success in breeding. However, I wake up this morning and notice that what I believe to be the female is notably following the male around and putting her hand on his back. He seems to have no interest in anything else that chasing flies around. And tonight she has been doing this for almost an entire couple hours since I've gotten home from work. First question, I should obviously hold off on redoing the viv right? And second, will the males generally show some sort of interest or if he's not into her will he simply refuse? I know that the call is very soft and haven't heard anything, however that could also be a result of my water feature in the tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats....The female wouldn't be interested in the male if he wasn't calling, so you probably just missed the begining of the courting. It can take weeks for them to finalize the deal (so to speak), but hopefully you already have a coconut hut with petri dish in there. I wouldn't think about moving them if they feel comfortable enough to court.

If there is a spare female in there, she may try to ruin the whole party by fighting with the other female or confusing the male. You may want to remove her at some point.

BYHs are truly beautiful. Good luck, Richard.



mattolsen said:


> So I have 3 unsexed yellowheads in which i believe are 1.2. I was thinking about taking down my 58 gallon viv in order to redo it having housed the trio in there for about 8 months, the whole time being adults, and have not had any success in breeding. However, I wake up this morning and notice that what I believe to be the female is notably following the male around and putting her hand on his back. He seems to have no interest in anything else that chasing flies around. And tonight she has been doing this for almost an entire couple hours since I've gotten home from work. First question, I should obviously hold off on redoing the viv right? And second, will the males generally show some sort of interest or if he's not into her will he simply refuse? I know that the call is very soft and haven't heard anything, however that could also be a result of my water feature in the tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I would pull the odd frog out. I have a trio of reginas that started breeding finally after 3-1/2 years and as soon as I made them a pair, they won't stop breeding. A couple years ago, I had a pair of BYH's and found out their eggs were a little more touchy then my other tincs. They eggs did best when I left them in the tank until they almost hatched, then pulled them.
Scott Bryant


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

You will be able to see the male call if not hear it as well. He takes in a gut full of air air and pushes it out. Really unique to observe you can't miss it. Mine actually gets pretty loud for a tinc! My pair has been courting for 2 or 3 months and still no production. They are around 18 months old. Patience...


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Matt,

I would agree with the previous posts in removing the third frog from the courting pair, especially if the third is also a female. They are more apt to fight with each other and badger the male for attention, which might exhaust him and affect his health.

BYH morph is really easy to sex by the toepad method, males having the larger white toepads and the females smaller and blue.

The younger pair in the photo are about 18 months old and they have laid a couple of bad clutches so far, I don't expect them to become good breeders for another 6-10 months.

My mature breeding pair lay eggs on the plants in the viv, mostly a Scindapsus pictus is used; and they don't even have a breeding hut. So check your viv closely for eggs, especially larger leafed plants and leaf litter.

I just pluck the leaf with the clutch on it and place it in a petri dish to hatch. I haven't had any problems with this morph and raise them just like azureus, cobalts, etc.

Good luck with them
Eric


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> It can take weeks for them to finalize the deal (so to speak), but hopefully you already have a coconut hut with petri dish in there.


I have a pair of cobalts that have been courting for months. I checked the viv biweekly for weeks but found nothing and after awhile ended up giving up on them. Until this week I found 2 clutches of eggs. The first inside the coco hut and the second on a large leaf "litter". Ten eggs with nine good eggs and the second has six eggs with 4 good eggs. 

Bottom line It took forever but I've been seeing exactly what you've been describing. I hope it works out successful for you! GOOD LUCK AND KEEP US POSTED!


----------



## ChgoHerp (Apr 21, 2009)

Its funny. I just found 5 eggs on a large leaf and I too have a coco hut. I have the opposite of Matt, I have two males and one female. Ive seen the female stroking one males back but have heard nothing. These are my first eggs. Help! What next?


----------



## brisputfu (Dec 25, 2009)

I accept with inforation:Congrats....The female wouldn't be interested in the male if he wasn't calling, so you probably just missed the begining of the courting. It can take weeks for them to finalize the deal (so to speak), but hopefully you already have a coconut hut with petri dish in there. I wouldn't think about moving them if they feel comfortable enough to court.


__________________
Taux simulation de prets immo bancaire | Credit simulateur de pret personnel | Simulateur de pret immobilier gratuit


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks for all of the advice. I do have 2 cocohuts with petri dishes under them. I've seen the two in the huts but still no eggs. I do not have any broad leaved plants in the viv but can add some if anyone will think that might help. Or should i just leave them be and remove the odd frog and hope for the best? merry christmas to all of you and i will keep you posted.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it definite that the females have blue toepads? All three BYH's have white toe pads with one having very flared out pads while the other two have much narrower pads.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

Got a christmas present of 5 eggs!!!! Just checked the hut and there they were. What a great present. Anyways, so what do I do to them now? I mostly have egg feeders so I haven't had to deal with raising eggs yet. Do I pull them or leave them in the petri in the tank? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cheapkites (Dec 26, 2009)

mattolsen said:


> thanks for all of the advice. I do have 2 cocohuts with petri dishes under them. I've seen the two in the huts but still no eggs. I do not have any broad leaved plants in the viv but can add some if anyone will think that might help. Or should i just leave them be and remove the odd frog and hope for the best? merry christmas to all of you and i will keep you posted.


Great ideas here - thanks for sharing peeps.
__________________

power kites|cheap kites


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I have had best luck with leaving BYH eggs in the viv until they almost hatch. I have raised several different tincs, and these have been the most touchy by far. After they hatch, treat them just like any other tinc tad.
Scott


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd leave the eggs til they start to develope then pull them and put them in tupper ware until they hatch


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

This is a stupid question but how long may i expect for it to take for the eggs to develop into tads? Just a ballpark


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Matt,

It looks like the two black eggs started turning cloudy and the others were always white-ish? If the eggs now look cloudy or white, they are probably bad. This isn't unusual for first-time breeders. If the eggs are good, they stay black and, about 5-6 days later, you'll see a definite black band/bar across the egg. This is the developing embryo. The tadpoles generally hatch within about two weeks.

I'm sure the BYHs will get it all worked out soon! Take care, Richard.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

glad to report that 2 of the eggs have survived and have started to develop the spine. I have them out of the tank in a petri dish with a mix of mold inhibitor and water, as given to me by a reputable breeder, and am crossing my fingers for all to go well. any tips on tad raising would be much appreciated. thanks again everyone for all of your help.


----------

